# The lightweight bikes aren't my style but......



## m_fumich (Apr 19, 2013)

..........


----------



## rhenning (Apr 19, 2013)

That $48 is about what it cost new.  Roger


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Apr 19, 2013)

That's kind of a rare color.  If it fits you you'll like it.  Great price.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 21, 2013)

sailorbenjamin said:


> That's kind of a rare color.  If it fits you you'll like it.  Great price.




Yes, the gold had a more limited production run than most colors.

Nice find.


----------

